# Case 1537 Skid Loader



## Beekeeper (Oct 15, 2008)

Hopefully I am putting this thread in the right place. I recently purchased a Case 1537 skid loader. It is an older unit (1970's) that has a 37hp Wisconsin gas engine. It runs (rich) and the hydro's seem to work ok. The problem is that the drive belt is snapped and needs to be replaced. The owner gave me the original manual. To replace the belt you need to fabricate a 12" sheave spring compression tool. It doesn't seem to difficult to make the tool but I would think that at some time these would have been available over the counter. Has anyone replaced a belt such as this and can give me a heads up on the tool and process? I appreciate any advice. B


----------

